# Cherry Pitter



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking for reviews ... 

Just started looking around for a Cherry Pitter ... 

Want to tell me about yours? 

Thanks!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I used several commercial varieties and always go back to using a hairpin spread open in a "V" shape. Dig the closed end into the cherry and scoop out the "pit."

It's worked better than any commercial type I've ever used.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks mmm

That's what I've been doing. Just didn't know if there was anything better out there.


----------

